# Cube LTD Team 2007



## michi-wollbach (4. April 2007)

Hallo,

möchte mir gern dass LTD Team 2007 Bike kaufen.
Bin es aucch schon mal Probe gefahren, war echt super.
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Details_id_10796_.htm

Bike kostet 1000 , bekomme noch kostenlos Zubehör im Wert von ca. 50

Fährt jemand so ein Bike und kann mir seine Erfahrungen mitteilen?
Oder sonstige Meinungen zu dem Bike?

Für Antworten wäre Ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## ZtoRm226 (11. April 2007)

erfahrungen hab ich noch nicht mit dem bike, aber ich werde es morgen probefahren und bis jetz zu 90 % nehmen....kommt halt drauf an wie es sich fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi-wollbach (12. April 2007)

habe mir das bike gekauft, hole es morgen ab.
Habe allerdings eine bessere Ausstattung dazu bekommen:
Gabel: Reba statt Tora; XT Kurbel sowie XT Naben; (eigentlich die Aussattung des Limited CC 2007);
Kostet 1150 allerdings inkl. mit Helm (ca. 60â¬); Bar Ends (ca. 25â¬) sowie 2 Flaschenhalter mit Flaschen.
Bin damit sehr zufrieden und denke fÃ¼r diesen Preis muss man erstma was bessseres finden. (zumindest beim HÃ¤ndler vor Ort)


----------



## susan2001 (12. April 2007)

ich habe mich ins diese verliebt.
http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/LTD-Team-pearl-black_id_10586_.htm


gibt es dazu erfahrungsberichte, wobei die sich ja eigentlich nicht viel tun.


----------



## LTD Team (12. April 2007)

ich habe ein ltd team 2006, bin immernoch mehr als zufrieden damit, habe mitlerweile 7000km hinter mir und null probleme.

ich würds jeder zeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## susan2001 (12. April 2007)

ich habe zuerst daran gedacht mir die WLS zuzulegen.
Gefällt mir aber nicht so gut und dieses ist auch günstiger.
ich denke für den erklärten Wald und 3 mal die Woche Fahrer, reicht es dicke und ich habe ein paar Jahre ruhe 




P.S 

Sind das deine Beine, im Avatar ?


----------



## LTD Team (12. April 2007)

susan2001 schrieb:


> ich habe zuerst daran gedacht mir die WLS
> 
> P.S
> 
> Sind das deine Beine, im Avatar ?



Yep.


----------



## ZtoRm226 (12. April 2007)

also ich bin heut das ltd team 2007 probegefahren und werds mir morgen kaufen !! echt hammer bike!! ich wollt zuerst das blaue aber das sieht mit nem bissl staub aus wie dreckig....kauf mir nun doch das schwarze, denn in real sieht das ma hammer aus und das blaue sieht finde ich nur von weitem oder aufm foto gut aus  aber das muss ja jeder für selbst wissen  

bekomm noch nen ABUS Granit City Chain X-Plus 1060 dazu und nen fahrradcomputer fürn halben preis für insgesamt 1070 eur xD


----------



## LTD Team (13. April 2007)

ZtoRm226 schrieb:


> bekomm noch nen ABUS Granit City Chain X-Plus 1060 dazu und nen fahrradcomputer fürn halben preis für insgesamt 1070 eur xD



Kauf dir kein fahrradschloss, das verleitet nur dazu das bike immer öfter irgendwo auf der strasse abzustellen 

ich habe garkein schloss weil ich mein bike immer bei mir habe


----------



## bofrost (13. April 2007)

LTD Team schrieb:


> ich habe ein ltd team 2006, bin immernoch mehr als zufrieden damit, habe mitlerweile 7000km hinter mir und null probleme.
> 
> ich würds jeder zeit wieder kaufen.



Ich 4000km !

Jederzeit wieder !

Ist wirklich in der Preisklasse TOP !

Ich hoffe du kaufst das blaue


----------



## SPYSHOT (13. April 2007)

Hallo - vielleicht hat ja jemand Interesse an einen neuen Custom Cube LTD Team "Pearl Black",

ich habe im Bikemarkt gerade das nur 40 Kilometer gefahrene Cube LTD Team Mountainbike (Modell 2006) eingestellt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=48039

Es ist von einem neuen nicht zu unterscheiden - Keinerlei Gebrauchsspuren. Einzigster Verkaufsgrund ist, dass es meiner Frau eine Nummer zu klein ist.

Bei Interesse einfach melden ...

[email protected]

Gruss,

Christian

PS: Komme aus dem Raum Fulda


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZtoRm226 (15. April 2007)

also das ltd team 07 is meins!

bin am ersten abend nach dem kauf 86 km gefahren und muss sagen, dass ich jederzeit wieder geld für dieses bike ausgeben würde!

für 999eur nen hammer bike!!!


----------



## ZtoRm226 (15. April 2007)

LTD Team schrieb:


> Kauf dir kein fahrradschloss, das verleitet nur dazu das bike immer öfter irgendwo auf der strasse abzustellen
> 
> ich habe garkein schloss weil ich mein bike immer bei mir habe



naja nen schloss würd ich schon immer dabei haben denn auf klo kann ich das nich mitschleppen (z.b inner stadt)


----------



## Krisuno (20. April 2007)

Hi,

hab das 2006er in Limegreen.
Bin auch mehr als zufrieden für den Preis.
Kann das Bike nur weiterempfehlen, es macht echt Spaß.

Greetz


----------



## sixshooter (26. April 2007)

Ich möcht's mir in Pearl Black holen. Das blaue ist nicht schön 
Bin's heute probegefahren! Hab mich glaub ich verliebt (hoffentlich ließt das meine Freundin nicht)


----------



## asti (27. April 2007)

Hallo!
Ich brauch dringend eure Hilfe. Ich will endlich mein über 10 Jahre altes Specialized HardRock in Rente schicken und hab mir das *Cube Ltd Team* und das *Hai Edition Three* [http://www.haibike.de/index.php?opt...Edition_3_2400.jpg,7844279360875&UD=1&mp=999]
angeschaut (beide 16" Rahmengröße, beide in schwarz). Bin auch beide Probe gefahren, sind beide super, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden... 
Beim Hai fand ich die hydraulischen Bremsen gut, is aber ein unfairer Vergleich, ich weiß, denn die Scheibenbremse muss ja erst eingefahrn werden.

Was meint ihr, welches hat denn die besseren Komponenten, so insgesamt gesehn? Leider kann ich mit dem ganzen Technikkram auch nach intensivstem Studium wenig anfangen  
Ich will auf jeden Fall ein paar Jahre Freude haben an dem Bike. 

Im Moment tendiere ich eher zum Hai, aber eher weil ich den Händler gut kenne und der mir sicher mehr "Extras" dazugibt als der Cube-Händler, aber ich will eigentlich das "bessere" Bike kaufen, nicht das "günstigere"...

Was meint ihr? Danke für eure (Entscheidungs-)Hilfe  
Astrid


----------



## sixshooter (27. April 2007)

Die Formula Oro vom Cube Ltd Team muss laut meinem Händler nicht eingefahren werden. Kann das sein?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inCUBEator (28. April 2007)

hola sixshooter,

meine k18 ging sofort(1,5 std nach kauf) dick. bei 17% gefälle besser als jeder sonstige anker den ich bisher hatte. allerdings neigt sie imho vorne zum schleifen und resonanzquitschen, zumindest bei scheiben >= 180. aber das ist ja ein sb-typisches problem und deshalb nur bedingt diskutabel. anleitungen zur behebung dessen, nutzvolle und deren weniger gibt es ja zu hauf in allen foren.

würde sie(k18 +k24) jederzeit wieder kaufen. preis->leistung = top.


----------



## grecco86 (23. Mai 2007)

asti schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich brauch dringend eure Hilfe. Ich will endlich mein über 10 Jahre altes Specialized HardRock in Rente schicken und hab mir das *Cube Ltd Team* und das *Hai Edition Three* [http://www.haibike.de/index.php?opt...Edition_3_2400.jpg,7844279360875&UD=1&mp=999]
> angeschaut (beide 16" Rahmengröße, beide in schwarz). Bin auch beide Probe gefahren, sind beide super, kann mich aber nicht entscheiden...
> Beim Hai fand ich die hydraulischen Bremsen gut, is aber ein unfairer Vergleich, ich weiß, denn die Scheibenbremse muss ja erst eingefahrn werden.
> ...




mir ging es vor ca. 2moanten genau wir dir. Ein neues bike sollte her. 
Habe mich dann fuer das cube ltd team in blau entschieden, hab den preis bei meinem haendler noch um 10% druecken koennen (habs dann fuer 900euro bekommen) mit nem fahrradstender gratis dazu fuer reperaturen!

bin schon oft unterwegs gewesen mit dem bike! es hat mich bis jetzt nicht enttaeuscht! habe es auch schon oft haerter rangenommen, hier mal n sprung und da mal einen kleinen drop! fazit: geiles bike fuer das geld!
habs gestern zur inspektion gebracht (die erste ist bei meinem haendler umsonst)...nach soner weile muss erstmal wieder alles optimal eingestellt werden (sprich schaltung bremse etc.) da sich alles ja wegden dienem fahrverhalten veraendert hat! am freitag hole ich es wieder ab und freue mich schon wieder mit dem bike unterwegs zu sein! 

also mein tipp: kauf dir das cube ltd team! da kann man meiner meinung nach nichts falsch machen fuer diesen preis! (und hab auch gehoert dass die bei cube sehr kulant sind was garantier etc. betrifft)


----------



## ses-motorsport (6. Juni 2007)

Hallo @ all,

fahre seid November 2006 das CUBE LTD Team 2007. War einer der ersten die ein 2007er Modell bekommen hat. 
Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, muss aber auch ehrlich gestehen, dass es besseres in der Preisklasse gibt.

Positiv ist mir am Bike aufgefallen:
- Bremsanlage Formula Oro, sehr gute Bremsleistung, gute Dosierung
- allg. Ausstattung der Schaltung und Antriebseinheit
- Lenker und Sattel sind ergonomisch und Fahrerorientiert
- Reifen und Felgen sehr gute Verarbeitet und angenehm leicht

doch leider gibt es auch Kritikpunkte:
- Die RS Tora Gabel ist nicht das Optimum in dieser Klasse. Zu wenig Federweg und schlechte Ansprechbarkeit
- Bremsbeläge schleifen und quietschen stark, trotz mehrmaliger Einstellung


Alles in allem ist es ein durchaus gutes Bike was ich jedem weiter Empfehlen kann. Würde es auch sofort wieder kaufen, allerdings mit RS Reba oder Recon Gabel.
Sehr empfehlen kann ich auch die Ergon Butterfly Griffe.
Als Bremsbeläge haben sich die Kool Stop Beläge als sehr robust und leistungsstark erwiesen.
Für einen sicheren und gripstarken Antritt ist mir der Schwalbe Fat Albert positiv aufgefallen. Allerdings etwas Schwer, dafür aber super in Punkto Pannensicherheit.

Als nächste Tuning Maßnahme steht difinitiv eine neue Gabel und Carbon Sattelstütze sowie Lenker an. 

Zum Service des Cube Händlers kann ich nur sagen 
Super kompetente Beratung, schneller Service, erste Inspektion kostenlos.

Hoffe ich komme die nächsten Wochen mal wieder öfters zum Biken...

Bis dahin


----------



## grecco86 (6. Juni 2007)

ses-motorsport schrieb:


> Hallo @ all,
> 
> fahre seid November 2006 das CUBE LTD Team 2007. War einer der ersten die ein 2007er Modell bekommen hat.
> Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike, muss aber auch ehrlich gestehen, dass es besseres in der Preisklasse gibt.
> ...




da muss ich dir recht geben...die bremsen quitschen echt total... also net immer aber schon ab und an...und wie du sagst, sogar nach mehrmaligen rumschrauben und einstellen....

das mit den bremsbelaegen ist ne superidee...mal schaun ob ich mir die auch hole...was hast du dafuer bezahlt und woher?

und die fat albert hole ich mir auch naechste woche! 

aber zur tora ist zu sagen, dass du die doch auf 100mm und/oder 130mm erweitern kannst...also sooo schelcht finde ich die jetzt net...ok natuerlich gibt es bessere...aber ok...ist halt geschmackssache


----------



## ses-motorsport (6. Juni 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> das mit den bremsbelaegen ist ne superidee...mal schaun ob ich mir die auch hole...was hast du dafuer bezahlt und woher?




Die Beläge bekommst du bei Rose https://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=7108


wie du siehst kosten sie nur 16 plus Versand... habe sie im Handel auch nicht billiger gesehen..

Wie kann ich die Gabel Pimpen? das mit der Federwegverlängerung kenn ich noch net..


----------



## grecco86 (6. Juni 2007)

ses-motorsport schrieb:


> Die BelÃ¤ge bekommst du bei Rose https://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=7108
> 
> 
> wie du siehst kosten sie nur 16â¬ plus Versand... habe sie im Handel auch nicht billiger gesehen..
> ...



ej ist ja cool! danke! ich bestell die gleich mal!

montage der bremsbelaege ist bestimmt einfach oder? oder eher schwer ?

ja ich wusste das selbst net...ein kollege hier aus dem forum hat mir das gesagt (niggo86)...du nimmst erstmal die luft raus aus der tora...dann machst du die auf machst da irgendwas und dann wieder zu und wieder luft rein
habs selbst leider noch net gemacht...

aber in deiner manual zur gabel muesste auch was dazu stehen
aber hier mal paar links dazu:
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/07 Tora and Recon User Manual_RevB2Rotated.pdf also das ist die manual
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/95-4012-950-000 A 06 Bushing Service Guide.pdf und hier steht auch nochmal was dazu...glaueb ich zumindestens
http://www.sram.com/_media/techdocs/06Combo32_German.pdf und heir auch nochmal was...

ka was man da jez genau braucht etc

frag mal den niggo86


----------



## sixshooter (6. Juni 2007)

Bin seit ca. 3 Wochen auch stolzer Besitzer des thematisierten Gefährts. Bei mir hat die vordere Scheibenbremse auch gequietscht. Bin zum Händler gegangen und der hat mir kostenlos (!) die Beläge getauscht (Marke weiß ich leider nicht, Farbe rot). Seither keine Probleme mehr  
Mit der Tora 318 bin ich auch super zufrieden. Nur die Kette ist mir schon 2 mal runtergesprungen und ich hab mir meine Finger schmutzig gemacht


----------



## ses-motorsport (6. Juni 2007)

niggo86 schrieb:
			
		

> Am unteren ende der gabel befinden sich zwei imbuss schrauben einmal rebound und links die andere beide öffnen unten drunter nen auffangbehälter fürs oil stellen und dann den magnesium schaft von den elementen lösen( vorher die bremse und das laufrad entfernen ) dann hast du oben wo das befüll ventil ist die möglichkeit einen 20 schlüssel oder so zu nehmen und das ding dann zu lösen jetzt kannste du sie endgültig voneinander lösen ahh wichtig vorher luft ablassen !!!!!! bei dem ventil da dann den spacer wegnehmen ist ein ca 5-6 cm langer plastik stuzen unter www.lautmusik.de/bike habe ich ein bild abgebildet mit dem zollstock dann in umgekehrter reinfolge zusammen das oil wieder rein und herzlichen glückwunsch 130 mm federweg sorry für die schlechte grammatik muss weg!!!! "desdewesch"



Hey vielen Dank für den Tipp.. Werd meinen Händler mal aufsuchen.. Wäre ja ne gute und billige lösung.. Leider ist dadurch die Steifigkeit der Gabel noch nicht erhöht... Das wäre mir auch wichtig, vielleicht sogar wichtiger als 50mm mehr federweg.. 
Aber Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Tipp


----------



## ses-motorsport (6. Juni 2007)

sixshooter schrieb:


> Bin seit ca. 3 Wochen auch stolzer Besitzer des thematisierten Gefährts. Bei mir hat die vordere Scheibenbremse auch gequietscht. Bin zum Händler gegangen und der hat mir kostenlos (!) die Beläge getauscht (Marke weiß ich leider nicht, Farbe rot). Seither keine Probleme mehr
> Mit der Tora 318 bin ich auch super zufrieden. Nur die Kette ist mir schon 2 mal runtergesprungen und ich hab mir meine Finger schmutzig gemacht



Oh ja das Problem hatt ich auch mal gehabt.. aus nem mittleren Gang heruntergeschaltet und da liegt die Kette auch schon am Rahmen.. Passierte mir auch öfters trotz Grundeinstellung.. Blöt ist dann nur noch das die Kette sich meist zwischen Tretkurbel (Kleines Kettenblatt) und Rahmen und dort stark verklemmt.. Bin ich von meinem Alten bike nicht gewohnt..


----------



## grecco86 (6. Juni 2007)

ses-motorsport schrieb:


> Hey vielen Dank für den Tipp.. Werd meinen Händler mal aufsuchen.. Wäre ja ne gute und billige lösung.. Leider ist dadurch die Steifigkeit der Gabel noch nicht erhöht... Das wäre mir auch wichtig, vielleicht sogar wichtiger als 50mm mehr federweg..
> Aber Trotzdem vielen Dank für den Tipp



kein akt man!
was meinst du wenn du von der steifigkeit der gabel sprichst???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grecco86 (6. Juni 2007)

das mit der kette ist mir auch schon oefters passiert...ab und an ist wie wieder von alleine hoch gekommen...aber meistens musste ich mich auch mal dreckig machen, wenn sie sich da unten zwischen kettenblatt und rahmen verfangen hat!


----------



## ses-motorsport (6. Juni 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> kein akt man!
> was meinst du wenn du von der steifigkeit der gabel sprichst???



Ich meine wie ´Stabil´ die Gabel gebaut ist.. Wenn man Im stand die Vorderrad Bremse betätigt und gegen die Bremse die Gabel belastet merkt man schon das sie sich verwindet.. ist noch im erträglichen RAhmen aber deutlich Spürbar.. (bei einer Reba oder Recon ist das nicht zu spüren).. Aber denke für den Hobby Fahrer noch erträglich..
Werd es mal ausprobieren.. Vielleicht ist das ja auch noch in der Bedienungsanleitung weoter beschrieben..


----------



## niggo86 (8. Juni 2007)

ach hau 12 Bar drauf dann passiert garnix mehr ^^
also das problem mit der Kette habe ich auch das ist echt krass ich denke wenn das bei uns allen ist stimmt da was nicht !!! Ihr meint doch auch vorne bei der Kurbel oder?


----------



## grecco86 (8. Juni 2007)

niggo86 schrieb:


> ach hau 12 Bar drauf dann passiert garnix mehr ^^
> also das problem mit der Kette habe ich auch das ist echt krass ich denke wenn das bei uns allen ist stimmt da was nicht !!! Ihr meint doch auch vorne bei der Kurbel oder?



ach der niggo salut!
ja vorne! die springt ab und zu mal raus...also die springt NIE oben am großen blatt raus sondern immer nur unten am kleinsten und verfaengt sich ab und zu dann mal zwischen dem kleinsten blatt und dem rahmen...voll der dreck

aber voll komisch bei nem kollegen passiert das nicht...ABER der hat auch das CUBE LTD TEAM CC also alles XT und nicht LX...ist LX dann doch so schlecht oder wie darf ich das verstehen???


----------



## niggo86 (8. Juni 2007)

Naja das ist ja eigentlich NUR der Umwerfer wer weiss so teuer ist ein xt ja auch nicht glaube der liegt bei 30 euronen könnte man mal testen!


----------



## sixshooter (9. Juni 2007)

Komisch, dass da jeder von den gleichen Ketten-Runterspring-Symptomen redet. Bei mir hakte sie sich dann genauso wie bei euch ein, als ich sie von Hand draufmachen wollte. Nach ca. 10min hab ich's dann irgendwie geschafft   Ich hatte meinen 400km-Check noch nicht, vielleicht kann der Händler noch was dagegen machen. 
Ansonsten hab ich bei meiner Formula Oro K18 ständig dieses Klirr-Schepper-Geräusch besonders wenn ich in eine Linkskurve fahre. Kennt ihr das und wenn ja, habt ihr schon was dagegen unternehmen können?


----------



## grecco86 (9. Juni 2007)

sixshooter schrieb:


> Komisch, dass da jeder von den gleichen Ketten-Runterspring-Symptomen redet. Bei mir hakte sie sich dann genauso wie bei euch ein, als ich sie von Hand draufmachen wollte. Nach ca. 10min hab ich's dann irgendwie geschafft   Ich hatte meinen 400km-Check noch nicht, vielleicht kann der Händler noch was dagegen machen.
> Ansonsten hab ich bei meiner Formula Oro K18 ständig dieses Klirr-Schepper-Geräusch besonders wenn ich in eine Linkskurve fahre. Kennt ihr das und wenn ja, habt ihr schon was dagegen unternehmen können?



ja ueber einen xt umwerfer koennte man ja mal nachdenken oder sich an den haendler wenden...viell. ist ihm ja das problem bekannt! ich werd mal auf jeden fall meinen haendler fragen...!!!

ja ich hatte das auch mal...aber bei mir schepperte es wenn der boden bzw. die strecke nicht eben war, sprich hubel, schlagloecher etc. 
woran lags? zwei schrauben an der hinteren bremse haben sich bereits nach einer woche fahren geloest bzw. gelockert! unfassbar! das waren die schrauben, mit denen die bremse am rahmen fest gemacht ist...! 
da haette noch weit aus was schlimmeres passieren koennen, haette ich nicht gefunden woran das lag!

also euch allen noch einen schoenes sonniges weekend!


----------



## sixshooter (9. Juni 2007)

grecco86 schrieb:


> zwei schrauben an der hinteren bremse haben sich bereits nach einer woche fahren geloest bzw. gelockert!



Deshalb machen die meisten Händler einen (kostenlosen) 400km-Check, damit alle Schrauben nochmal nachgezogen werden können. Die Bikes reagieren nämlich anscheinend von Fahrer zu Fahrer ganz unterschiedlich wegen unterschiedlichem Fahrverhalten, Gewicht etc. Aber dass sich deine Schrauben nach so kurzer Zeit schon lösen... :-/ ich glaub ich muss schnell mal mein Bike inspizieren

have a nice day


----------



## grecco86 (9. Juni 2007)

sixshooter schrieb:


> Deshalb machen die meisten Händler einen (kostenlosen) 400km-Check, damit alle Schrauben nochmal nachgezogen werden können. Die Bikes reagieren nämlich anscheinend von Fahrer zu Fahrer ganz unterschiedlich wegen unterschiedlichem Fahrverhalten, Gewicht etc. Aber dass sich deine Schrauben nach so kurzer Zeit schon lösen... :-/ ich glaub ich muss schnell mal mein Bike inspizieren
> 
> have a nice day



ja genau! ich hatte ja auch schon meine inspektion gehabt! aber das war halt nachdem das passiert ist! 

ich habe dann den haendler darauf angesprochen bzw. ihm gesagt, dass sich bereits nach einer woche 2schrauben hinten an der bremse gelöst haben und ich davon nicht wirklich begeistert war...
naja kommentar vom mitarbeiter war dann..."JA DAS DARF NATUERLICH NICHT SEIN!"...darauf sagte ich ja ist schon klar, dass das net sein darf, das waere ja ding wenn das die regel waere..."JA ALSO AN UNS LIEGT DAS NET, DASS IST DIE SCHULD VON CUBE, DIE HABEN DA GEPFUSCHT"...naja nichts weiter dazu gesagt, sondern nur gedacht: du als haendler musst doch zusehen, dass die bikes in einem einwandfreien zustand sind, wenn du sie verkaufst!...
naja...ich werde aber auf jeden fall meinen haendler, wegen der aktion und noch ein paar anderen zwei, drei aktionen wechseln!
nice day an alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## confusing (11. Juni 2007)

Also mein Händler und ich warten schon seit geraumer Zeit darauf dass CUBE das ltd. team 07 endlich mal ausliefert, irgendwie verzögert sich das wie sau, soll jetzt angeblich die nächsten 2-3 Wochen mal eintreffen -.-³
weiß einer, ob die bei Cube irgendwas an dem Bike modifizieren? oder warum sind die Lieferzeiten so elendig lang, wo es doch schon genügend Leute gibt, die ende 06 ihr Bike in Händen hielten?


----------



## MPK (12. Juni 2007)

confusing schrieb:


> Also mein Händler und ich warten schon seit geraumer Zeit darauf dass CUBE das ltd. team 07 endlich mal ausliefert, irgendwie verzögert sich das wie sau, soll jetzt angeblich die nächsten 2-3 Wochen mal eintreffen -.-³
> weiß einer, ob die bei Cube irgendwas an dem Bike modifizieren? oder warum sind die Lieferzeiten so elendig lang, wo es doch schon genügend Leute gibt, die ende 06 ihr Bike in Händen hielten?



Ich habe mein Ltd Team im November 06 für Februar 07 bestellt.............
Bekommen habe ich es im Mai 07. Ist schon Wahnsinn. Ich hätte mir nie träumen lassen, das man so lange auf ein Bike warten darf. 

Ansonsten bin ich zufriden mit dem Bike. Allerdings habe ich das gleiche Ketten-Problem wie einige Andere auch. Zusätzlich hört sich die Kette während der Fahrt immer an als ob die nicht ganz grade läuft und entweder am Umwerfer oder hinten am Schaltwerk immer etwas versetzt läuft. Es ist aber nichts zu finden. Muß das mal vom Händler prüfen lassen. 

Noch ne zusätzliche Frage am Rande:

Seid ihr der Meinung dass das Bike für eine Alpentur taugt oder eher nicht. Man hört ja nicht immer die besten Sachen bezüglich der RS Tora und der Felgen des Ltd Team.


----------



## fatz (12. Juni 2007)

MPK schrieb:


> Noch ne zusätzliche Frage am Rande:
> 
> Seid ihr der Meinung dass das Bike für eine Alpentur taugt oder eher nicht. Man hört ja nicht immer die besten Sachen bezüglich der RS Tora und der Felgen des Ltd Team.



der alte heckmair ist die erste transalp mit ner starrgabel und cantis gefahren..........


----------



## hoerman2201 (12. Juni 2007)

fatz schrieb:


> der alte heckmair ist die erste transalp mit ner starrgabel und cantis gefahren..........


 
hallo fatz, stimmt nicht. er hatte ne rs1 mit 40 mm federweg. v.g. sören


----------



## Lutze_006 (12. Juni 2007)

MPK schrieb:


> Noch ne zusätzliche Frage am Rande:
> 
> Seid ihr der Meinung dass das Bike für eine Alpentur taugt oder eher nicht. Man hört ja nicht immer die besten Sachen bezüglich der RS Tora und der Felgen des Ltd Team.



Es soll Leute gegeben haben, die mit (aus heutiger Sicht) Schrottbikes über die Alpen gefahren sind, und ohne Federgabel.
Es kommt ganz auf deine Fahrtechnik an und welche Wege du fährst...


----------



## fatz (12. Juni 2007)

hoerman2201 schrieb:


> hallo fatz, stimmt nicht. er hatte ne rs1 mit 40 mm federweg. v.g. sören



ok, aber das ist eine quasi starrgabel ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MPK (12. Juni 2007)

Lutze_006 schrieb:


> Es soll Leute gegeben haben, die mit (aus heutiger Sicht) Schrottbikes über die Alpen gefahren sind, und ohne Federgabel.
> Es kommt ganz auf deine Fahrtechnik an und welche Wege du fährst...



Nun gut.

Ihr hab im Grunde genommen ja recht. Dann werden wir uns mal nicht verrückt machen. 

Genau gesagt sind es die Dolomiten / Südtirol. Ein wenig mit dem Bike um Feldthurns im Oktober. (kann es kaum noch erwarten )


----------



## RoBs3n (22. Juni 2007)

Ich stehe vor einer schweren Entscheidung und zwar entweder das LTD Team oder dieses hier: http://www.boc24.de/epages/bicycles...tID=350000927&articlePaging=10&ProdPerPage=20
Welches also nehmen?


----------



## sixshooter (22. Juni 2007)

dein link führt leider nicht direkt zu einem Bike...


----------



## Lutze_006 (22. Juni 2007)

Naja, ich denk mal nicht, dass er das Baxi 3 wave haben will. Und ich denke auch, dass du das Bike nehmen solltest, welches du meinst (XTR/XT-Ausstattung, bessere Gabel, ...). Was besseres bekommst um den Preis wohl nicht.


----------



## confusing (23. Juni 2007)

So liebe leutz, jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu, hab seit heute auch endlich mein Ltd. Team unterm gesäß.
Ich, der bisher nur recht billige Bikes gefahren ist, finde das Teil richtig toll. Es fährt sich wunderbar leicht und man kommt trotz stollenbereifung gut vom fleck und ich kann meine 0,11t noch gemütlich diverse steigungen hochwuchten ohne in die bredouille zu kommen. Die Schaltung läuft wie ein Schweizer Uhrwerk und die Tora FeGa, sofern richtig eingestellt, macht ihren job ganz toll und schluckt diverse wurzeln, steine und bodenwellen (auf ausrückepfaden...) ohne mit dem simmerring zu zucken. bin vollauf zufrieden mit meinem neuen bike. Bilder gibts in meiner Gallery


----------

